# House to rent



## Mavic (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, were new to Guadalajara and been searching for a house for the last 6 days. Does anyone know of an English speaking real estate agent? 
Your help would be much appreciated. 
Cheers


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Mavic said:


> Hi everyone, were new to Guadalajara and been searching for a house for the last 6 days. Does anyone know of an English speaking real estate agent?
> Your help would be much appreciated.
> Cheers


What neighborhood are you interested in and what type of rental? My friends have had pretty good luck just looking for places that have for rent signs posted on them.


----------



## Mavic (Jan 8, 2013)

We would preferably like to live around or near the Colegio Franco Mexicano in a gated area... Im still not sure how the security works in here but everyone keeps telling us to live in such a place.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Mavic said:


> We would preferably like to live around or near the Colegio Franco Mexicano in a gated area... Im still not sure how the security works in here but everyone keeps telling us to live in such a place.


If you are more comfortable in, and like the life style of a gated community, then by all means, find that kind of place.

I would just like to point out that there are other ways to live. To my mind the biggest difference between living in a gated community and living in an older traditional neighborhood is not security but cars. In Mexico, unlike much of the US, it is possible to live very comfortably without driving everywhere you have to go. You can live near mercados for shopping, and bars and restaurants for entertainment and do without a car or keep it in the garage for use on the weekends. Of course it depends on where you live, where you work, where the kids go to school.

Regarding security... I suppose the gated communities provide a sense of security, maybe they even provide a real increased level of security, I don't know. I do know that I feel perfectly safe living in a traditional lower to middle class Mexican neighborhood, and feel no need to give up any of those advantages to increase my security. (Although I would be happy if the graffiti artists would leave me alone; my house was graffitied for the second time in three years a couple of weeks ago.)


----------



## Mavic (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you for the advice! I've heard about the Mercados and looking forward to a new adventure!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Mavic said:


> Thank you for the advice! I've heard about the Mercados and looking forward to a new adventure!


A gated community (Coto privado) is not a guarantee of security. I like mine, even though we have been robbed. (A house alarm is a must, live and learn.) A good Coto (read expensive) will be quieter than a normal area. I like to be able to walk the dog down the middle of the street and not worry about traffic. A bad Coto can be a nightmare, worse than normal areas. The neighbors are from a lower class with the tendency to have lots of kids, cars and loud music. This combined with tight streets and small houses makes one think about spending a bit more on housing...

Mercado Abastos has the best meat, fresh fruits and vegetables at the best prices. It does lack the ambience of the traditional downtown markets though.


----------



## Mavic (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the tips.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Adapt and get used to adapting in Mexico*

*Tundra Green has given you the most sensible advice possible.* 

1.) Don't think necessarily that a Gated Community is going to give you better Security? First off the Guards won't be carrying guns - they're just a target if a pick up truck full of Drug Cartels Gun men that comes by. Next they can be bought off and allow people to come in since they make so little amount of money. We lived in a gated, what seemed very guarded community in Baja. While there there were two robberies taking away pick up trucks full of furniture, T.V.'s etc. They found a weak spot in the perimeter fence, I knowing Security very well, they had to have paid off the evening guard to look the other way and not call the cops as they came careening out the perimeter wall.

They didn't come near our house? I don't know if that was because of my street smart “Chilaga wife” or our English Bull Dog starring out from the second floor window? I do know he scarred the guards.

What a gated community can give you? But, not necessarily all of them. If they have a very tortured way out through the gates meaning lots of bends, turns, topees through the interior streets then that slowing up of their progress of burglars or Drug Cartel Gunmen to escape might just be enough for them not want to put their life on the line to pillage your property?

2.) Want to pay 25-50% more for the same place? Then get in touch with a Realtor or look via the Internet. If not, do as Tundra Green suggests.


----------

